# Piranhas And Exodons



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

I have seen and heard a lot of things about Exodons living with piranha. i have seen them with a group of Pygos, and large Rhoms.

What do you guys think about these two fish and living together? are they able to live with other fish? elongs, macs, spilos.

any experiences you have to share? i think they are a great "accent fish" something that is always visible and moving in the tank....


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

I've seen Exo's in a few Piranha tanks. Being scale eaters I wouldnt want them in with my fish but if you dont mind a few pieces of tail or fin missing here and there, they can make great accent fish. As with everything else, they might work out for a while or they will slowly be picked off one by one.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Eventually i think they will be picked off. My main concern is with them being scale eaters so they could be stressing or possibly even injuring a p. If you want to try somethign id say some fast tetra or something that you know wont do anything back to the p's. Some dianos are supposed to be decent as they are pretty quick but even fish quicker then p's are eventually picked off


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

^i agree with cluster. the only way i could see them lasting for years, and not days, weeks or months, would be a giant rhom or pygo(s). you might have some success with medium sized or smaller p's for a while, bu eventually they will get eaten, or worse, the exos feed off the piranhas.

for the species, i would think elongs would probably be the worst choice to try with exos...being they are fast and agile swimmers.


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Had 12 exodons in a 125g with 8 adult red bellys for around two years. Lost one the first night, the rest swam in military formation from then on. 
Diet was feeder goldfish only, no quarantine, (it was the 80's did'nt know any better) The exos where a perfect addition to the P tank, made all the difference with the somewhat stationary red bellys. 
Kept them all well fed, lot of scales and meat for the exodons. Two years later 8 exos left, moved them and two 12"(measured) reds into a 90g and 48 hours later no exodons left. 
No internet = ignorant hobbyist.


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

3 things:

1. Hiding places
2. LED moonlight overnight
3. Hiding places


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Nearly anything with a Elongatus is dead.


----------



## pygoman3 (Oct 12, 2010)

yo ive had mine 2gether 4 3 years now and they still be bros...only lost one exo from jumpin


----------

